
ElasticSearch Docker Image to Use with K8S Petsets - smile0x90
https://github.com/mrmm/elasticsearch-kubernetes
======
smile0x90
Thanks to the work of @mrmm:
[https://github.com/mrmm](https://github.com/mrmm)

------
EddL33
Good Image but I like Buddy Image. Buddy is good app for self-hosted.
ElasticSearch is little poor :( I love soo Deploybot.

------
mrmm
Thanks @smile0x90, hope that helped

